# Wet Patch in Pants?



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently 19+5 and ocassionally I notice a wet patch in my underwear.  It isn't discoloured or smell really bad, just a damp patch about 3inches long and 3/4 inch wide.  I am not sure if this is something to be worried about?  It doesn't happen every day but approx once every 3/4 days for a whole day.  Shall I just wear a pantyliner?

The past two days I have also needed the loo more frequently, especially at night.  Nightimes are a bit of a nightmare anyway as I am suffering with panic attacks when I go to bed.  Not sure if I am weeing more due to the anxiety or whether it is a genuine need to use the loo?  

Do you have any advice or anything to put my mind at rest regarding the damp patch?

Many thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The damp patch just sounds like a normal discharge, don't worry. The baby is now pressing on your bladder which means that you need to use the loo more, as its fuller quicker,

Everything sounds normal,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for your advice Emilycaitlin.  Is there anything you can suggest for the nighttime panic attacks and anxiety?

Thank you x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It might be worth mentioning it to your midwife as they have some specialist midwives that could be of help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

